# Justification by Works / Salvation by Merit: Heresy?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 8, 2004)

Should we consider the semi-pelagian influenced views of Election based on foreseen merit, essentially making salvation based on faith alone (merit), not grace, and justified by our works, a heresy? I know this isn't exactly P.C. in our times, but what do you guys objectively think?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 8, 2004)

If you mean that we can long longer earn salvation by our works then yes. But, we did merit our salvation through the work of Christ. We are justified by works, just not our own. We are justified by Christ's work in fulfilling the righteous requirements of the law for us, and meriting eternal life for us.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe I'm confused, but you're not saying that James is referring to Christ's works in his epistle, are you? uzzled:


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 8, 2004)

Semi-Pelagian/Arminianism was condemned by the Church with the statement from the Synod of Dordt.

And Semi-Pelagianism proper was condemned by the Church in I think the 4th or 5th century (not sure which council).


----------



## BrianLanier (Jul 8, 2004)

[quote:8f1938368e][i:8f1938368e]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:8f1938368e]
And Semi-Pelagianism proper was condemned by the Church in I think the 4th or 5th century (not sure which council). [/quote:8f1938368e]

Council of Orange 529 AD


----------



## IX (Jul 9, 2004)

I always look at James in th elight of that old saying...

&quot;We are Justified by grace alone through faith alone, but not by a faith that is alone.&quot; -- Unkown to me who first said it.

So in Romans, Galations, and Ephesians we have a particular discussion as to the &quot;Faith alone&quot; portion, and in my opinion James addresses the &quot;not by a faith that is alone&quot; portion.

Faith in the believer holds on to Christ for his salvation. In holding on to Christ, believers (should) manifest some acceptable, and in this life seeming, good works. To me it's as if James were proposing to ask His audience, &quot;You say you have faith, but now you propose to be antinomian and riotious? How can this be in the faithful?&quot; Whereas Paul asks his audience, &quot;How can you think that the works you do after faith, adds anything to Christ's accomplished work or affects your status with God.&quot; 

I'ts kinda late, I hope this makes sence.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:ca9a5ec5cf][i:ca9a5ec5cf]Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia[/i:ca9a5ec5cf]
Maybe I'm confused, but you're not saying that James is referring to Christ's works in his epistle, are you? uzzled: [/quote:ca9a5ec5cf]

No. When James is speaking of justification he is refering to the fruit of a true faith visible before men. I was refering to Paul's use of justification, which is that one time act of God declaring the sinner righteous for the sake of Christ.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:5adc90bb92][i:5adc90bb92]Originally posted by BrianLanier[/i:5adc90bb92]
[quote:5adc90bb92][i:5adc90bb92]Originally posted by wsw201[/i:5adc90bb92]
And Semi-Pelagianism proper was condemned by the Church in I think the 4th or 5th century (not sure which council). [/quote:5adc90bb92]

Council of Orange 529 AD [/quote:5adc90bb92]

Thanks Brian.


----------

